
Where did policing go wrong? - qsymmachus
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/where-did-policing-go-wrong
======
RobPomeroy
Possibly it's no more complex than power corrupting (per Lord Acton).

Genuine question: is there a measurable difference in how law enforcement
officers of different ethnicity exert their powers? Any studies?

